# time for new boots, any suggestions?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm using DK5's from vans. nothing but good news here bro. their extremely comfy, really flexible, and have faux fur lining :] that'll help keep your feet warm


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

DONT BUY ONLINE. Go to your local snowboard shop and try on every single booth there (not litterally but LOTS) You were probably cold because you were wearing two socks, I think cold air gets caught in the middle of them and your foot sweats which frezzes and makes it really cold.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just go try everything on. Buying online is a HUGE nono, unless you know exactly what you're going to get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

yea i learned NOT to buy online. what im going to do in the future is probably go try on a boots till i get the right size. THEN order online if you want a specific boot that the shop isn't carrying, cus they usually take a while, with the size boot that you know


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought DC Balance boots as I needed new boots for this season. I tried on a ton at the shop and loved the way the DC ones felt. It was nearly a perfect fit that held my ankles nice and snug. At first I had trouble deciding between the 9 and 9.5. My toes justtouch the end of the boot with the 9's and are slighly short on the 9.5's. Normally I like shoes bigger so I would have picked the 9.5's but when it comes to snowboard boots its different. I ended up buying the 9's. Once the boots pack out my 9's should be closer to 9.5's.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i bought on line! no stress!

go to a store.... try on all their booties until you find the brand, model and size that fits the bill

and then buy online. tis a money saver!

i recommend Vans Cirro: double boa loveliness!

and i wear two pair of socks. regular street socks on the foot, which beds in like an extra skin layer to stop blisters, and then proper thermal winter socks for warmth. toasty toes for the duration.


----------

